# indoor positioning system



## nooralhaq (17 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

ارجوا منكم المساعدة في معلومات عن هذا الموضوع (indoor positioning system ( 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## nooralhaq (17 فبراير 2010)

ارجوا المساعدة يا جماعة


----------



## shatobr (19 فبراير 2010)

يوجد من خلال ip-dect
ميزة تحديد مكان التليفون الذي يجب ان يكون دكت ايضا وشركة أسكوم السويدية لديها نظام متكامل يعمل بنظام الدكت لتحديد المواقع و اعطاء تنبيه او اشارات للخطر وهو بالطبع نظام داخلي


----------



## x_9 (2 مارس 2010)

you can use RF ID


----------

